# Terminal: ANSI color "Dark grey" ??



## cerbero (Aug 10, 2002)

I've had my Mac for 4 days now and I'm loving it. I have a small gripe with Terminal.app though. When running programs that display ANSI color text (like BitchX and irssi), all colors will display correctly, except the one BitchX calls "Dark gray" (I don't know the real ANSI color codes), it will just display as black. This makes most scripts/themes for BX and irssi less enjoyable, so I would like to know how I would go about to get Terminal.app to display it correctly.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cerbero (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone? Or is there a good replacement for terminal.app that can use ANSI colors correctly, and be transparent


----------

